# Daddy Day Camp



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51iXV%2BcYQAL._AA240_.jpg[/img]
*Daddy Day Camp* with Cuba Gooding jr. and Lochlyn Munro
SD DVD movie review

Well, what can I say. We rented this movie along with Martian Child (a much better movie) this weekend and given the previews I had seen it didn't look all that bad. Boy was I wrong:no:

First of all this movie is not funny at all, the ongoing so called "body humor" was way overboard and totally unnecessary. Seriously I have little to say that is good about this movie and I dont recommend even wasting the $5 to rent it.

I give this movie a :1star:


----------

